# Stuck without a game



## MadAdey (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi anyone going to take pitty on me and let me join them for a game this weekend. My mate has just dropped out on me and left me without one. I live in Lincolnshire LN44Sy.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 11, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Hi anyone going to take pitty on me and let me join them for a game this weekend. My mate has just dropped out on me and left me without one. I live in Lincolnshire LN44Sy.
		
Click to expand...

If you lived closer it would have been a pleasure


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 11, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			If you lived closer it would have been a pleasure
		
Click to expand...

It sure would have been.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 11, 2014)

bah I would have but just forked out on new tyres for the motor = skint as 

now I am a nomad let me know with a bit more notice and I may well be up for it Adey


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 11, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			bah I would have but just forked out on new tyres for the motor = skint as 

now I am a nomad let me know with a bit more notice and I may well be up for it Adey
		
Click to expand...

My mate dropped out at short notice so thought I would try my chances on here. Let me know when you fancy a game GIBBO we can meet up somewhere. I am in need of a game seeing as I have not played for 9 weeks


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 11, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Hi anyone going to take pitty on me and let me join them for a game this weekend. My mate has just dropped out on me and left me without one. I live in Lincolnshire LN44Sy.
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell. Sorry mate didnt see this till now. You could have joined us at Woodhall this morning. Sorry


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 11, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Bloody hell. Sorry mate didnt see this till now. You could have joined us at Woodhall this morning. Sorry
		
Click to expand...

Nice to post that now! It's like kicking a bloke when he's down. Get in there!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 11, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Nice to post that now! It's like kicking a bloke when he's down. Get in there!
		
Click to expand...

Ah right. Next time I will just pretend I didn't see it and ignore it. That might keep you happy then.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 11, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Nice to post that now! It's like kicking a bloke when he's down. Get in there!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers murph....................


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 11, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Bloody hell. Sorry mate didnt see this till now. You could have joined us at Woodhall this morning. Sorry
		
Click to expand...

Next time matey, any weekend is good for me just let me know if you need an extra to make up a 4-ball, it's only a 10 minute drive for me. I'm a singley nowadays living on camp so can pretty much at short notice anytime.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 11, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Next time matey, any weekend is good for me just let me know if you need an extra to make up a 4-ball, it's only a 10 minute drive for me. I'm a singley nowadays living on camp so can pretty much at short notice anytime.
		
Click to expand...

are you still a member at Spalding? When do you move to the states?


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 11, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			are you still a member at Spalding? When do you move to the states?
		
Click to expand...

Still a member at Spalding even though I never play there now. I play at Boston West with the lads from work now. It will be back end of the summer that I move to the States.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 11, 2014)

forum meet at Adeys when he moves


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 11, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			forum meet at Adeys when he moves 

Click to expand...

Do you think I would let you lot near my house lol. Hey when I'm living there people would be more than welcome to stop by for a game.


----------



## tyke (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm on a rest day Wednesday if your free and fancy a knock mate.


----------



## richart (Jan 12, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Still a member at Spalding even though I never play there now. I play at Boston West with the lads from work now. It will be back end of the summer that I move to the States.
		
Click to expand...

 Where in the Sates are you moving to Adey ?


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 17, 2014)

richart said:



			Where in the Sates are you moving to Adey ?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Rich,

Well my FiancÃ©e lives in Westminster Orange County CA, but not going to live round there once we are married. I will be living where I can find a job. It looks like one of few places, either in the Palmdale area and work at Edwards AFB, Ridgecrest and work at China Lake, Nellis and live in Las Vegas or maybe look at Davis Montham and live near Pheonix (mmmmm member at TPC Scottsdale Arizona does sound good). So to be honest not too sure at the moment, but somewhere hot with a good golf course....


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 17, 2014)

tyke said:



			I'm on a rest day Wednesday if your free and fancy a knock mate.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry buddy only just seen the post. Definitely have a game again one day soon :thup:


----------



## GB72 (Jan 17, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Hi anyone going to take pitty on me and let me join them for a game this weekend. My mate has just dropped out on me and left me without one. I live in Lincolnshire LN44Sy.
		
Click to expand...

If it were not for the injury I would have been happy to have met up for a game. It is, however, recovering well so if you are at a loss next week I should be available.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 17, 2014)

GB72 said:



			If it were not for the injury I would have been happy to have met up for a game. It is, however, recovering well so if you are at a loss next week I should be available.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Greg, I might just take you up on that. I do enjoy Belton


----------



## GB72 (Jan 17, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Cheers Greg, I might just take you up on that. I do enjoy Belton
		
Click to expand...

May have to be Sunday as think there is a comp on Saturday


----------



## richart (Jan 18, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Hi Rich,

Well my FiancÃ©e lives in Westminster Orange County CA, but not going to live round there once we are married. I will be living where I can find a job. It looks like one of few places, either in the Palmdale area and work at Edwards AFB, Ridgecrest and work at China Lake, Nellis and live in Las Vegas or maybe look at Davis Montham and live near Pheonix (mmmmm member at TPC Scottsdale Arizona does sound good). So to be honest not too sure at the moment, but somewhere hot with a good golf course....

Click to expand...

 Keep in touch when you move, as I am hoping to make a few more trips to the States. Las Vegas is on the list, just below Pebble Beach.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 18, 2014)

richart said:



			Keep in touch when you move, as I am hoping to make a few more trips to the States. Las Vegas is on the list, just below Pebble Beach.

Click to expand...

I will rich, I was going to try and get down yours for a game before I go anyway. I am thinking about having a little tour round the south of England before I go. There are some members of some very nice courses on this site and it would be nice to play some before I emigrate.


----------



## richart (Jan 18, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			I will rich, I was going to try and get down yours for a game before I go anyway. I am thinking about having a little tour round the south of England before I go. There are some members of some very nice courses on this site and it would be nice to play some before I emigrate. 

Click to expand...

 That sounds like a good idea Adey. You are always welcome at my place, and off the top of my head we have members of Surrey courses at Farnham, Hindhead, Camberley, Cuddington and Coombe Hill all within a reasonable drive.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 18, 2014)

richart said:



			That sounds like a good idea Adey. You are always welcome at my place, and off the top of my head we have members of Surrey courses at Farnham, Hindhead, Camberley, Cuddington and Coombe Hill all within a reasonable drive.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Rich, I did enjoy it when we had HFH there. Once the nicer weather gets here I will be doing a road trip, just have to set some games up closer the time.


----------

